

Russia's surveillance state - BrandonMarc
http://www.worldpolicy.org/journal/fall2013/Russia-surveillance

======
BrandonMarc
As always, Bruce Schneier has more links & commentary.

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/04/info_on_russi...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/04/info_on_russian.html)

